# Black Mamba Snake skin on a Jr. Gent



## MikePittman (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is a Jr. Gent made using Black Mamba snake skin, the most poisonous snake skin in Africa, oh man...   (I found the snake in that trailer in Kill Bill 2 after the woman let it kill the man. The movie people were too scared to retrieve it!  lol)
Disclaimer:  No Black Mamba's were killed in the making of this pen, just people trying to catch it were...


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow beautiful pen dude.Nice combination of blank and pen.Gives it that dark look.


----------



## mick (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it a lot!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, Mike, but how'd you get him to swallow the tibes? [}][]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 7, 2008)

tubes, Billy, tubes. [8D]

great looking pen. 

Laurie


----------



## woody0207 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice pen!

I bet you won't see too many of those posted here


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2008)

Michael ! That is one pretty pen ! [8D]


----------



## Tanner (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful pen!!!!!  It's actually scary just looking at it.[:0]


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

If you didn't kill it, how did you get the skin?

BTW, nice pen.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laurie sullivan_
> 
> tubes, Billy, tubes. [8D]
> Laurie



Laurie, I type too fast for my 4 fingers to keep up. But hey, the "i" is right next to the "u" so I was close. Don't that count for something?[:I]


----------



## MikePittman (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok...   I killed it after it chased Billie and cornered him.  I saved Billie's life so he can keep making those fantastic pens!  Gotta take care of my Kettering, Ohio buddy!



> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> If you didn't kill it, how did you get the skin?
> 
> BTW, nice pen.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 8, 2008)

Prettiest snake pen I've seen to date, and you picked the perfect kit for it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful and definately a one of a kind.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 8, 2008)

There's a story about an incident in Africa.
A man was driving his four cows, single file, along a narrow path.
A mamba came along (did I mention that they are also one of the most agressive snakes in the world?) and bit the man.
It then went along and bit each cow in turn.
The man died, the first three cows died and the fourth cow was very sick and almost died.
Just hearing the words "black mamba" gives me shivers.

Anyway, that is one terrific pen.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike, now you've gone and hurt my feelings. You spelled my name in the effeminate. Billie was my aunt's name. [}][] A retired Marine Corps major I work with makes the same mistake from time to time, but it's getting less frequent since our last talk.

Note to all: Male names are spelled with the masculine "y". Female names are spelled with the feminine "ie".


----------



## MikePittman (Apr 8, 2008)

I am sorry Billy.  I guess the mental block of the letter "I" stuck with me after seeing the "I" in the word "tibes", in your post.   Besides, I'm a raelly good spellar!!  May the pen farce be with you!  



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Mike, now you've gone and hurt my feelings. You spelled my name in the effeminate. Billie was my aunt's name. [}][] A retired Marine Corps major I work with makes the same mistake from time to time, but it's getting less frequent since our last talk.
> 
> Note to all: Male names are spelled with the masculine "y". Female names are spelled with the feminine "ie".


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, at least you didn't call me what LOML does. Any more she just calls me scooter trash. Just 'cause I've let my beard get a little longer. I just don't understand. [:0][]


----------



## constamj (Apr 8, 2008)

When I lived in Nigeria we called them "two-steppers"  One, Two, Dead!!!  I can't think of a more fitting end for a mamba than to be incased in PR.  Very nicely done.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice looking pen, but I don't understand how it can be made from snake skin when no snakes were killed.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful pen Michael, I don`t think I have ever seen that skin on a pen![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikePittman_
> 
> Ok...   I killed it after it chased Billie and cornered him.  I saved Billie's life so he can keep making those fantastic pens!  Gotta take care of my Kettering, Ohio buddy!
> 
> ...



In my books, that rates a couple 'well dones'. When people see my snake pens they often ask how I made it. My standard reply is, "First you kill a snake. The rest is a secret." You did the first step and the secret parts. Gotta go from one to get to two.


----------



## Hosspen (Apr 8, 2008)

"Nice looking pen, but I don't understand how it can be made from snake skin when no snakes were killed. "
Well Gerry, You know how those deer shed their antlers every year, well, snakes shed their skins more often as they outgrow them... Ha Ha Ha.   No, really, I guess there is a Black Mamba somewhere in Africa crawling around without a skin.  Try not to picture that.  Don't picture that. O.K. you had to go and picture that didn't you? I betcha skinning it alive was a load of fun - and we thought the pen showed a lot of skill.  hee hee hee


----------



## Grizz (Apr 8, 2008)

That is perfect... can't say much after that.


----------



## MikePittman (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright, I was kidding about the disclaimer.  The mamba was killed, by who, I don't know, but it's obvious it died somehow.  Anyway, he lives on and on in the pen.  



> _Originally posted by Hosspen_
> 
> 
> "Nice looking pen, but I don't understand how it can be made from snake skin when no snakes were killed. "
> Well Gerry, You know how those deer shed their antlers every year, well, snakes shed their skins more often as they outgrow them... Ha Ha Ha.   No, really, I guess there is a Black Mamba somewhere in Africa crawling around without a skin.  Try not to picture that.  Don't picture that. O.K. you had to go and picture that didn't you? I betcha skinning it alive was a load of fun - and we thought the pen showed a lot of skill.  hee hee hee


----------

